# Renting a car to go to Blue Mountains???



## Jwerking (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi all:

Getting our July trip planned here in small pieces!  We will be back in Sydney for a few days (3 days) at the end of July - flying into Sydney from Melbourne - before our LONG flight back to the states.  I am planning to do Blue Mountain area.

Should we just rent a car at the Sydney airport and drive - certainly gives us more flexibility to do what we want in the Blue Mountain area.  Can we pretty easily get to the Blue mountain area without getting lost in the Sydney metro area from the airport?  Should I plan to arrive in Sydney during the middle of the day in order to avoid rush hour driving - what time is rush hour?  Of course, our other option would be taking the train.  

Here is our tentative plan - any comments work be appreciated as far as too little or too much time at each location. 

Wednesday:  Fly from Melbourne to Sydney, car to Blue Mountain - spend the night at Katomba area ( time to do a little sight seeing depending on arrival time)

Thursday:  Do most of Blue mountain sightseeing - drive west and spend the night at the Jenolian Caves area

Friday - Do the caves for the day.  Anything else in the area?  Spend the night at the same Jenolian caves hotel.

Saturday - drive back to sydney and stop and see whatever sights along the way - any suggestions.  Spend the night at an airport hotel .  Or should we just spend the night downtown somewhere - since our flight does not leave Sunday until about 1 PM.  

Any suggestions on moderate places to stay in the Blue mountain and Jenolian caves area?  IS this too much time to spend in the area?

Thanks again for any advice.

JOyce


----------



## chubby (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi again 
To hire a car is the best way if you keep out of the city square Sydney is no worse than any other city when you hire your car get a good map and ask the people at the hire place to show you the way on it 
When you get on the Western Highway you should be ok it will take you to Katoomba there is all grades of hotels and motels there we stayed in a Best western some years back it was ok 
Jenolan caves is dearer to stay at but it is very good to see if you look up http://www.jenolancavehouse.com.au
 you will get the prices I would book in addvance the accommodation the road in is very windy so do take your time to walk around at night is out of this world as they have the hill side all lit up with lights at night the time you stay there depends on how many caves you want to do these are the best caves in Australia I think 
The last night you will have to be at the airport to drop of your car so that will take time and you have to get tickets prossest and go through customs it all takes time and the last thing you want is to be lost in a strange city trying to get to the airport so if it was me Airport accommodation looks good to me 
I do hope you have a good time down under as you have put so much into plaining this trip if you can plain to drive into Jenolan just on night fall you get the best out of the lights you would think it is fairy land to drive through the cave to the entrance to the old hotel but do not worry to much about it you can still see it by walking around just hope the weather is good in July when you go there


----------



## tim (Mar 3, 2007)

For your planned itinerary, I would definitely recommend getting a rental car.  We did.  We stayed in Sydney for several days and then when we wanted to go to the Blue Mountains, we got a rental car.  It is an easy drive.  Also, if you have kids with you may want to stop at the Featherdale Wildlife Park which is about 30-45 minutes before you get to the Blue Mountains.  There, the kids got to feed wallabies and see other animals and pet a Koala.  At the Blue Mountains, take the Katoomba Scenic Railway down to the rainforest and walk around and then take the tram back.  Have fun.


----------

